# [+]More Effin' Photos![+] <3



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Nov 16, 2007)

*giggle* Chris & I finally took more pictures, Wantabelly & Mischel! Some of which were taken from similar angles to your pictures. If that makes any grammatical sense. 

But yeah, I think they are pretty nifty.











*rolls eyes* 










My shorts say all that needs to be said. 














This picture is cool... cuz his arm is as thick as my leg.





Oo la la.







And in conclusion:


----------



## fat hiker (Nov 16, 2007)

Incredible photos! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Aurora (Nov 16, 2007)

That is pretty fricken hot, especially that last shot.


----------



## timi (Nov 16, 2007)

I second what Aurora says. Mmmmmm!!!


----------



## charlieversion2 (Nov 16, 2007)

*Ohh dear lord >.< *


This photo is just the saturation of me being a total geek.


----------



## Kiki (Nov 16, 2007)

LOVE these!!

Mary & Chris, your pics are always full of warmth and personality as well as being bloody sexy! Still jealous! And Mary, that bra is gorgeous! I must have one for myself! Cute shorts too!


----------



## LoveBHMS (Nov 16, 2007)

1. Squeeeeee. 

2. Most of your pictures are cute. these are downright HOT.

3. Mary--I insist you tell me *now* where you got those shorts. I want a pair!!!


----------



## StridentDionysus (Nov 16, 2007)

Nice! My favorites from all the ppl taking pics just for the Tattoo shot


----------



## persimmon (Nov 16, 2007)

I really have nothing new to add, but feel compelled to voice my approval.

Strongly.

Chris, fat total geek boys FTW!


----------



## Undine (Nov 16, 2007)

>_<

Verrrrrrrrry nice!


----------



## Catkin (Nov 17, 2007)

You two are so cute! Wonderful pics, although I'm very jealous now


----------



## SnapDragon (Nov 17, 2007)

Phwoar! The shorts are cool. And Chris looks like an emperor with his attendant in that second picture. All you need (to go with the gold-coloured cushion) is a bra a bit more baroque than the pink one with dogs on it, and a tapestry hanging in the background, and a bunch of grapes in one hand. 

Is it a Star Trek sign and a heavy metal 'devil horn' sign, or am I just being obtuse?

-SnapDragon.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Nov 17, 2007)

Hehe I have no idea where the shorts were from. One of my best friends always buys me like... fat guy themed clothing. It's funny. So like 3 years ago she got me those shorts for Christmas. And recently she got me a family guy shirt with a picture of Peter that says, "Everybody likes a fat guy." Or something like that. xP

And the bra... Victoria's Secret. I love Victoria's Secret... I get like all of my clothes from there. They have the most comfy sweaters <3

Hehe, but yeah... I couldn't resist wearing the shorts for these pictures, I mean... they just say it all.


----------



## Wantabelly (Nov 18, 2007)

Beautiful pics.... gorgeous... I really wish, and this is talking about your other pics too, that I had the confidence to put my face out there like you guys do. I think that's the difference, at the mo, between your pics and ours. Brings a more real edge to them. 

As for when we'll step up our game, not sure when me and Mischel are getting together again, what with us being in different countries... but i'm hoping it won't be too long cos i'm desperate for some belly lovin... xxxxxxx


----------



## charlieversion2 (Nov 18, 2007)

Well I'm glad everyone enjoys them  as for getting your face out there, its just a matter of just doing it. 

plus I'm sure you'll feel great when you do.


----------



## bexy (Nov 18, 2007)

*gorgeous pics and an even more gorgeous sleep hollow tattoo!!!!!!! :smitten:

nice work!

xox bexy *


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Nov 18, 2007)

Soooo hot.... Tattoo pic FTW

Love the pics, Mary. Also, speaking geek-to-geek, Chris, you are a role model for us all. Muchos karma to both of you.


----------



## chrisreves (Nov 19, 2007)

:eat2::eat2::eat2:
Why my wife doesn't love my flabby belly like you 
You are both wonderful, thanks !


----------



## zonker (Nov 19, 2007)

Absolutely beautiful.... very hot!


----------



## Island Girl (Nov 20, 2007)

*pants, swoons, and faints* You guys are HOT! :smitten:


----------



## cammy (Nov 20, 2007)

The tat w/ the sooooo cute shorts and the last one are my favs. Thanx for posting.


----------



## Love.Metal (Nov 21, 2007)

Aaaah, how did you know I've been wishin' for some hot pics...gorgeous. 

I'm coming to Boston if you're not careful. 

<3 you guys. [and yes, Mary, I'm lusting after your bra as well. It's to die for, seriously]

<3 Sarah Beth


----------



## MattFA (Nov 21, 2007)

but hey this set of pictures was just too well done not to take notice! You look like one incredibly happy couple.


----------



## mischel (Nov 21, 2007)

Hey Chris and Mary!!!

VERY very very beautiful pictures, super hot & cute!!!
That was a great idea to make this little "competition" .
Next time the girls won't wear a bra      
Moobs&Boobs 4 free, YAY ^^.

Sry for my late reply, i had an important exam .

Byebye,


Michael


PS: mischel's MOOBS&BOOBS Clothes Store opening soon


----------



## BigRon (Jan 20, 2008)

More pics...please!


----------



## ~da rev~ (Jan 20, 2008)

Sweet tattoo.


----------



## mediaboy (Jan 26, 2008)

ChrisVersion2 said:


> *Ohh dear lord >.< *
> 
> 
> This photo is just the saturation of me being a total geek.



May you stay metal for life and prosper, Chris2.0


----------



## lady of the dark (Jan 27, 2008)

Wow these photo's are looking soooo hot! I'm going to seduce my boyfriend as soon as he is done with his work.


----------

